# Riding Lesson Plan?



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I assume you are at a boarding barn? Have them sign the "release of liability " forum for the barn. 

Definitely focus on how to act around horses, how horses act, grooming, tacking etc and not riding the first time. 

When you can, explain WHY things are done instead of just telling her to do them.

If you Google something like "beginner riding lesson plans", you'll get lots of info.


Good luck!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

If I were you I would call and cancel, WAY too much of a liability issue. I also suggest you take the ads down and make sure your parents know the risks of being an uninsured child teaching riding lessons... If you're going to do it, think about shortening your lessons, most children will have a hard time focusing for an hour at a time.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Obviously this is what the OP wants to do and dreams of doing, I don't think telling her to throw her dream out the window will make her do it. 

OP, two rules you need to set up before the child looks at a horse. 1. The mother and child need to sign a liability form stating that you are not responsible for any accidents, etc. and will not be held liable. 2. The child must at all times wear a helmet, riding or not. It shouldn't be hard to write up and print some liability forms, you can ask your parents or barn owner if you have a BO to help you make some.

But it sounds like you have a good plan set up already. I would not let her catch the horse on the first lesson, as she doesn't know the horse and the horse doesn't know her. I would catch the horse and let her watch, then at the barn have her take the halter off and put the halter back on while you hold the horse with a rope around his neck or something. Then you can go over the rules of no running, yelling, walking behind a horse without letting them know, etc. while she pets the horse and they get to know each other.

If you are teaching Western, the saddle may be too heavy for her to lift. So I'd just show her, maybe have her put the saddle pad on, then you the saddle if she can't lift it, have her tighten the girth and help her out if she needs it. Then help with the bridle after you've shown her how to put it on.

Once in the saddle, you can lead her around like you said. Then go over about posture and stuff. Heels down, toes up, be relax, sit tall, don't hold the reins tight. And let her get a feel of the horse. Stick to a walk until she's able to control the horse at a walk without you leading. Though when it comes time to stop leading, I'd keep the horse on a lunge just for extra control if needed.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Roman, normally I'd agree. But OP is, in my opinion, way too young and has way too little horse experience to safely teach lessons (13 and 5 years, to me _personally_ it sounds like a dangerous situation). I find it difficult to give advice and NOT voice my concerns so OP knows and understands how risky it is.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm curious how OP is going to obtain insurance as a minor. From my brief google riding instructors need insurance. I can't see any insurance company touching this with a long pole.

My google seemed to indicate that long involvement in riding clubs, helping professional adult instructors with their lessons, and instruction in teaching by a qualified instructor all seem to be stepping stones to becoming a professional instructor. Not only do these not pay, but the instruction in teaching will actually cost you money.

I admire your pursuit of your dream but I think there are ways to go about it that foster success and there are ways that don't.

Have you discussed your plans with your instructor and/or the BO? If not I'm pretty sure they'd like to know about them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

is it so that to give any instruction at all, you must have all kinds of insurance? I've given a few lessons and have not had insurance. I did have folks sign a release. but,is that not enough, if one is going to only give an occasional lesson?


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I can't say with any authority. I did see that insurance was way up on the checklist. If nothing goes wrong then you won't need any insurance. 

Still, if the BO doesn't know what's going on they need to be informed. Something like this could nullify their insurance policy and I don't think they would be pleased.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

She is too young to be put in such a lesson. IF it was YOUR daughter, you'd be giving her daily lessons on those things, and she would be soaking it up, bit by bit, like MY DD's did. I have taught a few young children. You start with helping them on the safest lesson horse you own and go SLOWLY. You ALSO do this type of lesson as a private lesson. The best young child rider I taught was also a gymnast and she was an athlete had great balance. I could have seen her go into equestrian vaulting.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

During my first few lessons I had trouble remember all the steps to tacking up and thought that something to practice on would be great. It's not all that great an idea to use an actual horse for this, if one would even put up with it for long.

I wondered why no one had put together a mock horse out of an old barrel and some 2x4s that total novices like myself could tack up and down over and over until the motions and thoughts were learned cold.

If you could come up with something like this I think it would be a great first few lessons and something you could safely teach. I would have happily paid $20-$40/hr for access to this thing and tack just so I could practice.

I realize there is extra caution that must be taken when dealing with an actual horse but still, just having the motions and parts of the saddle and bridle you're actually dealing with all second nature is going to make it that much easier when tacking up an actual horse.

Just an idea.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You need insurance. Signing a liability form is not going to protect you from being sued if the child gets hurt, or worse, killed. Liability forms basically are a good faith thimg. If someone really wants to sue you, they can. There is always a loop hole. Ive seen it happen before. If you are not insured you are in huge trouble.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I am not a lawyer, but I have always understood that signing a liability waiver is viewed as a contract and minors are unable to legally sign a contract. The waiver would not be legal and the facility would be liable if something happened. I'm not sure a child can obtain their own liability insurance policy, either.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

The only way the liability would be valid is if the minor was mentoring and teaching under a certified/insured adult.

Ive seen the liability forms danced around in the past by a father being the one to sue when only the mother signed.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

MarkInEncinitas said:


> During my first few lessons I had trouble remember all the steps to tacking up and thought that something to practice on would be great. It's not all that great an idea to use an actual horse for this, if one would even put up with it for long.
> 
> I wondered why no one had put together a mock horse out of an old barrel and some 2x4s that total novices like myself could tack up and down over and over until the motions and thoughts were learned cold.
> 
> ...


Mark, here's your next startup idea!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I would like to clarify that I am not doing heavy duty riding lessons, just occasional lessons for customers. Also, I am not teaching the more dangerous things like jumping, I am not going fast, I will only move on when I am totally comfortable with how they are doing, and my horse has had a 2 year old on her, she is perfect! They will be signing a liability form and the mother will be staying to watch not just dropping her off, so if the mother is uncomfortable with anything, she can speak up and I can slow things down. She will be wearing a helmet and I am going to be very careful. I am very excited about it and will take all the precautions.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

You don't need to be doing anything dangerous for someone to be hurt. A girl here was killed a few years ago when her horse tripped at a walk and fell on top of her while she was wearing a helmet. A very experienced rider. 

You are not insured. You have no one mentoring you. A liability form is not going to cover you if something happens.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with NB. One of my most painful falls happened while I was _mounting_, something happened, the dead-head horse I was riding spooked and I landed flat on my back on a big rock, horse moved and almost stepped on me. I watched a girl fly into the arena wall because a bee stung her lesson horse and they went form walk to spooking gallop in a matter of seconds. It might not happen, but at the same time it MIGHT happen and the $10 you make teaching that lesson is not going to cover the thousands of dollars you'll be sued for (even if the parents don't sue you, their insurance company might...)

Even 'perfect' horses can spook and buck, and it's that kind of 'nothings going to happen' attitude that might get someone hurt.

Also, does the mother of the child know you're only 13?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

And if you need to ask the internet for beginner lesson plan ideas you shouldn't be teaching.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Yes, she knows I am 13. I have my lesson planned out, I was just asking on here to see if I could get any other suggestions like specific ways to make things make sense for someone that young. I have been teaching family, friends, etc. kids for a long time and none of them have fallen off a single time while I have taught them. The only thing different about this is that I will be paid for doing it so I really don't see that big of a difference.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> is it so that to give any instruction at all, you must have all kinds of insurance? I've given a few lessons and have not had insurance. I did have folks sign a release. but,is that not enough, if one is going to only give an occasional lesson?



Tiny I'm no expert but I know around here if you're 18 or over you can usually get by with a liability waiver that's been notarized and an equine law sign (if you are not running a business). For instance if I would give just the occasional lesson in my backyard I would most likely be fine with what I have. However if you're a minor it's a big no-go. 

OP I think it's a lot of financial liability on your parents, and I would ask them before proceeding. Also keep in mind that you don't want anything to happen to jeopardize your horse or heaven forbid a child. IMHO you would be better served to call it off and refer them to an experienced horse person. Trust me, a hurt or dead kid (or a lawsuit on you or your parents!) is not something you want on your conscious at 13-15.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

Besides the fact that this is a dangerous idea, you don't have the knowledge to give proper instruction, and there is no insurance, you will no longer be an amateur. 

Once you accept payment, if you intent to show, you will be considered a professional and have to show against much more experienced people than yourself. It will be three years before you are eligible as an amateur again.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

My parents were asked before the ads were even put up...I am not stupid enough to do this with permission. They thought it was a good way for me to get money as I am responsible to pay for the majority of 2 cats and 2 horses. Obviously, I need money to do so. I have neither a desire to show or a horse to show with so that's not a problem. I ride for pleasure, not for nerves, stress, or competition.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

BreakableRider said:


> Besides the fact that this is a dangerous idea, you don't have the knowledge to give proper instruction, and there is no insurance, you will no longer be an amateur.
> 
> Once you accept payment, if you intent to show, you will be considered a professional and have to show against much more experienced people than yourself. It will be three years before you are eligible as an amateur again.


While I am against this OP giving lessons, you are incorrect according to USEF rules. Until the OP is 18 she is a Junior, which is neither an Amateur or Professional. Once she is 18, accepting remuneration would make her a professional.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

^ My apologies as I should have clarified, I am going by AQHA rules.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does the girl's mother know how old you are? Just wondering since you said the conversation was via text.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Nickelodeon, I already answered that...she does know how old I am. She knew before she ever even texted me.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Ebonyisforme said:


> Nickelodeon, I already answered that...she does know how old I am. She knew before she ever even texted me.


Sorry I missed that! Just didn't want there to be any conflict when the mom brought the daughter the lesson for the first time.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

OP, I've looked through a couple of your other threads and now I'm even more concerned. You admit several times to being a newbie, lacking the skills to deal with certain things under saddle, etc... With only five years of riding experience you just wont have the skill set to teach a solid foundation or handle emergencies as they come to you. Even if you were a highly competitive rider at the very top of your age division I would feel nervous seeing you teach a lesson... in reality, you're still a 'beginner' yourself. Please rethink this, I don't want to see someone get hurt.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Alexischristina, I have gone a long way since those threads, yes, I am not super horse trainer, but I can solve most problems horses throw my way. She is going to be riding a very well trained beginner horse and will have adult supervision every minute of it.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

You're still a child, and at 13 there's no way you could have progressed through all of those issues and developed a solid enough grasp of training to be able to deal with emergencies. My point, and opinion, still stand.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I gave a riding lesson to a 8 year old boy today. He had soo much fun with everything and was bragging to everyone that walked past about how he knew how to go around a horse and how to lead a horse, etc. By the end of the hour lesson, he had learned how to catch, lead, brush, saddle, walk on a lunge line (with no hands) trot on a lunge line (still holding onto the saddle horn) steer at a walk, stop, back up, unsaddle, pick hooves, etc. He didn't even get close to getting hurt a single time and had infinite fun. I am not saying this will mean that nothing will ever happen, just that obviously I can give lessons adequately.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

No one ever doubted you could. It's being able to handle the things that almost certainly won't but possibly could go wrong that folks are concerned about.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^This. This 1,000 times over. OP I know you really don't want to hear it but anyone can give lessons; however, it takes more years of experience than you (or quite frankly I myself) have and more times of being THROUGH those weird, dangerous situations to make a great instructor and have a better chance of getting someone safely out of that situation. 

For example: I was at my lesson barn the other day. The instructor was giving a lesson and the little girl (I say little but she was about your age) became unseated and got caught up in the stirrup during a buck and was half on/half off. The only thing that saved this from being an awful situation was the instructor who could clearly and concisely get the child to untangle herself and fall off completely and be none the worse for ware. This was on a horse that is an excellent kids horse, but these things happen and it takes decades of experience to be able to coach someone through like that. 

In my mind it's a lot like trauma care. You might know basic first aid, enough to keep someone alive and maybe enough to tell people nearest you what to do, but at the end of the day you won't be able to keep the injured alive for long; you'll need someone who has more experience and knowledge then you. 

Maybe that was an overzealous example but I hope it conveys what I'm getting at.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had beginners come three days in a row. It was during this time we worked on safety, how to correctly lead a horse, how to pick a front and hind hoof, how to muck a stall (a small portion) grooming, saddling and bridling. The next day this was gone over again then we worked on mounting, rein holding, etc. and the horse would be on the lunge. The third day, chores went quickly as the child was now familiar and comfortable. We'd go to the paddock and the child would ride alone for the first time. Then we'd go to weekly lessons or however the family could afford. Those first three lessons were never forgotten. I required that the kids keep a journal. In some cases that was the only time the child had shown interest in writing anything down. I told them to write it so well than the next time they came they had to pretend I knew nothing and they'd have to explain it to me. One little gal's marks at school went up as her teacher accepted these as an English assignment.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

Had a lesson today! 8 year old girl, she was very smart and eager to learn. By the end of the lesson she knew all the brush names and how to use them, including the hoof pick. She was riding at a walk on the lunge line with both hands in the air, good at around the world, and was completely comfortable and efficient at leading. Have two more families coming out soon!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Good job! Sounds like you're on the right track.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I really, really hope you don't end up sued or with a seriously injured child on your hands.


----------



## BreakableRider (Aug 14, 2013)

With every new post OP, I am shaking my head more. I keep hoping that you will see the logic that other members keep offering. Instead you seem to only want to brag.

You are building the foundation for these kids riding and unfortunately, I can only see it being a rocky foundation. As someone who has taught lessons, the most frustrating thing in the world is fixing another instructors mistakes. It can take months to fix problems that another instructor has taught because it becomes muscle memory for the rider and they think it's correct. It's also very frustrating for someone taking lessons because it becomes more money and time out of their pocket and the instructor who is then teaching correctly has to explain why the rider needs to spend time doing thing 'they already know'. 

I had a twelve year old girl that I was giving lessons to that had been riding for a year at another stable. She could walk, trot, canter, steer and they even had her jumping full courses at 2'6. However, NONE of her basics were good. It was difficult to keep things fun for her while I had to fix all of these bad habits. She collapsed her ribcage through turns which made her drop shoulders, making horses drop shoulders, she pinched with her knees to not bounce around, she had a chair seat, piano hands, she had stiff elbows and shoulders so she could not ride on contact without banging her horse in the mouth, did not have the strength to post at all, she was only a rider, she had no idea at all how to correct even the tiniest problem as her previous instructor would hop on and do it for her.

What should have taken half the time it did, ended up taking this girl so much longer because she did not receive proper instruction from the start. This wasn't the instruction of a child either, it was from an instructor who had been teaching for years, and taught these kids just enough to get in the ribbons at shows. I have no doubt that this instructor COULD teach well, she just rushed things in order for non horse parents to see results. Thankfully, this girls parents were tired of her falling off and being injured, they thought riding western would be a safer alternative and came to me for help. 

The difference op, is that there isn't any possible way that you could know how to teach properly yet. You had that boy holding the horn while you lunged the horse. This tips children forward, keeps their abs loose instead of engaged, tends to get kids to look downward, often has kids having their legs slip back, it easily could have been incredibly uncomfortable for him as a boy because of this as well. You also ran the risk of a fall, in a position that unbalanced, a kid could easily fall off over a horses shoulder if a horse stumbled. He had to grab horn, because during one lesson, there is no way that he would have the balance to do so without it, you chose to rush him and use the saddle horn as a crutch. Do you have any idea how to go about fixing the problems that you're already creating?


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

This whole thing is one bee away from disaster. I'm fairly shocked the BO is allowing this. I shake my head in disbelief at the parents who bring their kids to a 13 yr old for their foundation in riding.

I can only wonder at what other instructors at this barn, who's income you are taking away, have to say about all this. Especially given BreakableRider's important points. I'm not an instructor but I think if I saw this becoming a "thing" at the barn I taught at I would be tempted to find a new one.

Good luck, at some point you might really really need it.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I had him holding the saddle horn until he got more balance. As soon as I saw that he was comfortable, I told him to let go. I am by all means not encouraging holding onto the saddle horn. When I first learnt, I had that habit and I know how bad it is and how much it hampered my riding, so that is one thing I do not want them to learn from me. The little girl I taught, didn't grab the saddle horn once. I am not going too fast if that is what you are implying. I think that within a hour, the student should at least be on the horse at a walk on the lunge line! She didn't have reins, I was just having her focus on moving with her horse. I had her working on keeping her shoulders back, feet and legs in correct positions, and not using the saddle horn as a crutch. To keep her off the horn, we played games. I would kind of play a simon says kind of game. Simon says reach for the sky, Simon says make little circles with your arms...etc. Her mom was very pleased and watched the entire thing. I think it is slightly unfair to judge me just because of my age. You have no idea how good or bad I am at riding and how good or bad I am at teaching. I have been told multiple times that I am amazing and children whose own parents couldn't get their kids to calm down and listen have been floored by my ability to do so. Experienced 'cowgirls' and 'cowboys' that have been riding their whole life have been very impressed with my riding skills and have me on their more dangerous horses. Before I started riding lessons, I would have people come up to me and ask if I gave riding lessons. I actually had one person that really wanted me to give her daughter riding lessons and was going to negotiate something. People tell me that I act like I am 16, 17, or 18. It is not like I am immature. I am 2 grades ahead in school because I did 2 grades in one year and whenever I go back to someone in the grade I am supposed to be in, I am amazed by how much more immature they are. I am not a immature, inexperienced, new-to-riding and teaching, little 13 year old.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Honestly ya'll, you're wasting your time replying. You've said your opinion, the OP probably took it but did what she wants. I don't think she's going to let a bunch of strangers across the Internet tell her what to do.

It sounds like she's doing good so far. Wouldn't ya'll want to brag a little if your first lesson or something else great went well?

You all can give your horrible experiences but that does not mean the OP will be as unlucky as you were.

And quit "hoping" she won't get sued or injured. You may jinx it. :wink: Though in seriousness, let's not be the weight pulling the OP down, and it doesn't mean you have to support her...you can walk away now and when or if the OP gets sued or her students injured, you can laugh your head off and say:

"I TOLD YA SO!!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

NBEventer said:


> You need insurance. Signing a liability form is not going to protect you from being sued if the child gets hurt, or worse, killed...


THIS!

It varies from state to state. In many states, a release of liability is almost worthless. Why? Because a release would require informed consent, and the courts often assume the person signing the document was incapable of giving informed consent. After all, if they knew very much about the subject, they wouldn't need beginner lessons.

As a paid instructor, your responsibility for liability goes way up. You are essentially a business, and a business owes a standard of care that protects people even when they knowingly act stupid. Since the OP is a minor, the liability will probably transfer to the parents - so they could lose their home and everything they own if the OP is successfully sued.

At a minimum, I suggest anyone thinking of giving paid lessons contact their local bar association (county level where I live) and use the referral system. In this county, $35 thru the referral system buys you 30 minutes talking to a lawyer who specializes in that area of law. The lawyer can tell you how the law would work in your state. I'm not in the legal profession, but I know enough to say I'd be terrified of what the OP is trying to do. :shock:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We had a young woman come here for a few weeks to ride my sons horse when he went to college. She was experienced and had worked at some of the good barns around here exercising full board horses and was always going to be under my supervision though not always getting any instruction 
After taking legal advice I had to take out a full insurance cover for her in case she had an accident and decided to sue us, if the horse caused an accident or damage to someone or something while she was riding it and also to cover any medical expenses incurred if she had an accident
If something goes wrong a lawsuit could bankrupt this OP's parents if they don't have proper cover
There's a good reason why its now not legal in the UK for an unqualified person of this age to give riding lessons - it's a bad idea
Even 30 years ago riding schools couldn't have anyone under 16 escorting hacks or giving lessons.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ebonyisforme said:


> I had him holding the saddle horn until he got more balance. As soon as I saw that he was comfortable, I told him to let go. I am by all means not encouraging holding onto the saddle horn. When I first learnt, I had that habit and I know how bad it is and how much it hampered my riding, so that is one thing I do not want them to learn from me. The little girl I taught, didn't grab the saddle horn once. I am not going too fast if that is what you are implying. I think that within a hour, the student should at least be on the horse at a walk on the lunge line! She didn't have reins, I was just having her focus on moving with her horse. I had her working on keeping her shoulders back, feet and legs in correct positions, and not using the saddle horn as a crutch. To keep her off the horn, we played games. I would kind of play a simon says kind of game. Simon says reach for the sky, Simon says make little circles with your arms...etc. Her mom was very pleased and watched the entire thing. I think it is slightly unfair to judge me just because of my age. You have no idea how good or bad I am at riding and how good or bad I am at teaching. I have been told multiple times that I am amazing and children whose own parents couldn't get their kids to calm down and listen have been floored by my ability to do so. Experienced 'cowgirls' and 'cowboys' that have been riding their whole life have been very impressed with my riding skills and have me on their more dangerous horses. Before I started riding lessons, I would have people come up to me and ask if I gave riding lessons. I actually had one person that really wanted me to give her daughter riding lessons and was going to negotiate something. People tell me that I act like I am 16, 17, or 18. It is not like I am immature. I am 2 grades ahead in school because I did 2 grades in one year and whenever I go back to someone in the grade I am supposed to be in, I am amazed by how much more immature they are. I am not a immature, inexperienced, new-to-riding and teaching, little 13 year old.


OP I just wanted to clarify something. I'm sure that most of us are not finding fault with your age or maturity levels in you giving lessons; but are more worried about the lack of years of experience and legalities. There's a big difference between someone with your years of experience giving a couple of 'lessons' to friends/family but unfortunately it's another thing entirely when money is brought into it and you go outside of your social circle. As soon as money is involved the people become your clients and in 9/10 times the law will always side with the clients if the business does not have proper coverage. 

We're not necessarily saying you are inexperienced with horses or immature, but we're trying to impart on you the wisdom we received when we were 13 and thought that we knew the majority of horses and were experienced. However it takes decades to become an excellent enough horseman to give proficient enough lessons just from the 'wet blankets' we as people get in our life. 

So again, our posts may seem to be 'putting you down' and nothing but us 'bashing' you but in reality we're just concerned for you, your students, your future with horses and your parents.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Honestly at this point my concern isn't for the OP or her parents. My concern is for the children. At one point something is going to happen and an innocent child is going to be hurt because the OP does not have the experience to deal with it. Sadly the parents of these kids haven't done their homework on the situation. 

OP do ypu have your first aid training and certification? Have you taken any clinics or courses on coaching and how to handle situations when they go bad? Have you taken any training in human anatomy and how different muscle groups effect the other when in work? These are all things a coach should have knowledge on. And no one should be coaching without up to date first aid certification. 

I pray I am wrong and none of these children get hurt.

This is seriously irresponsible on the OP and her parents behalf.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Every rider that steps into the saddle will at one point get hurt. That is part of riding and if you haven't fallen off yet, you haven't ridden enough.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Roman said:


> Every rider that steps into the saddle will at one point get hurt. That is part of riding and if you haven't fallen off yet, you haven't ridden enough.


When we do that on our own horses then its totally down to us what happens
When it happens on a paid lesson program the rules change considerably especially in this day and age when everyone wants to sue someone for something and health insurance companies don't want to pay out on claims where the accident was caused by or as a result of an incident that involved someone else's horse
When my husband was kicked on the knee by one of our horses in a freak accident our health insurance provider wanted to know if the horse that did it belonged to us before they'd pay the costs of the surgery needed to treat it.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

NBEventer said:


> Honestly at this point my concern isn't for the OP or her parents. My concern is for the children. At one point something is going to happen and an innocent child is going to be hurt because the OP does not have the experience to deal with it. Sadly the parents of these kids haven't done their homework on the situation.
> 
> OP do ypu have your first aid training and certification? Have you taken any clinics or courses on coaching and how to handle situations when they go bad? Have you taken any training in human anatomy and how different muscle groups effect the other when in work? These are all things a coach should have knowledge on. And no one should be coaching without up to date first aid certification.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have had first aid training, I do know most human anatomy and I have had worse situations with horses than people who have been riding years and I handled it just fine. I wish that you could see how efficient I am at handling dangerous situations before you start calling my parents and I irresponsible.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Ebonyisforme said:


> ...I wish that you could see how efficient I am at handling dangerous situations before you start calling my parents and I irresponsible.


It wouldn't matter if you were & are God's Gift to Horses. Given the law, you and your parents are very irresponsible if you don't have a lot of insurance covering your activity - and I doubt any insurance company would issue a policy to cover it.

If you think I'm a 56 year old idiot, call a lawyer and ask what could happen to your parents in your state.

"_Every rider that steps into the saddle will at one point get hurt. That is part of riding and if you haven't fallen off yet, you haven't ridden enough_."

Risk management: taking steps to minimize the probability of an accident and or the severity if one does take place. Riders who accept falling off as the cost of doing business will fall off a lot. Those who take it seriously will learn from each fall. And an instructor worth their salt will try to minimize the falls and their severity.

A good instructor cannot prevent all injuries, but they can and will take steps to reduce the probability. For example, my DIL's first lesson was with a pro. They were in a round pen, with soft dirt, and a horse who obeyed the instructor's voice commands. The lesson began with walking, and progressed based on my DIL's progress. After 3 lessons in the round pen, she was allowed to take a lesson in a more open area. After 6 lessons, she was allowed on another horse. The instructor was my age, and she and the facility both had liability insurance. If sued, the odds of her being found non-liable would be vastly better than the OP's odds - and the OP's parents would be the ones held responsible.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I feel like I'm not totally understanding your situation--is your horse at a boarding facility, or at your home?


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

We keep our horse at home.


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

I do not think you are an idiot. I just think it is kind of dumb that everyone automatically thinks that something is going to happen and that if it did, I would just sit back and watch.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Ebonyisforme said:


> I do not think you are an idiot. I just think it is kind of dumb that everyone automatically thinks that something is going to happen and that if it did, I would just sit back and watch.


We're assuming because it's very possible that something bad will happen, and you seem to be assuming that nothing will. We're not assuming that you'd sit back and watch, but fact of the matter is you _dont_ have very much experience and it's unlikely that you have the knowledge necessary to deal with the wide range of dangerous situations that would pop up. I can't tell you the number of times I've needed to be talked down on a spooking, bucking, bolting or god forbid rearing horse and it takes a lot of knowledge to be able to do so effectively and safely. 

You're still a kid, you're still a beginner in the eyes of many people, working with big, ultimately unpredictable animals.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm more surprised at the parents of these children than anything else. They are getting beginner lessons and are doing so at a private residence; with a 13 year old instructor; without any contracts involved? Eeep.

Just be careful!


----------



## Ebonyisforme (Oct 23, 2013)

They have signed a waiver, I got them to sign the waiver before their little girl even set foot in my pasture.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Ebonyisforme said:


> They have signed a waiver, I got them to sign the waiver before their little girl even set foot in my pasture.


In many states, waivers are legally meaningless. As a general rule, a waiver can only be given by someone who understands the risks they are taking by doing so. Neither a beginning rider nor the beginning rider's parents know enough to give informed consent. Therefor, many courts will toss out a waiver.

Second, the wording of the waiver is important IF the courts decide to accept it. The words may not be interpreted by a court the way an experienced rider would interpret them.

If your parents have not talked to a lawyer licensed to practice law in your state, they need to prevent you from giving lessons until they do so. I'm not a lawyer. If I were a lawyer, I would not practice liability law. However, if I was a liability lawyer, I'd be salivating as I read this thread. Your parents are allowing a 13 year old to give lessons in riding to young children. They might as well wear shirts around town with "SUE ME!" printed on them!

--------------------------------------------------------

Dilallo v. Riding Safely

Florida Court of Appeal
687 So. 2d 353
February 12, 1997

Summary of Opinion

Fourteen year old Cara Dilallo was injured while riding a horse she rented from the defendants. She sued but the trial court ruled in favor of the Stables for two reasons: the Stables was immune from liability under the newly-enacted Florida Equine Activity Statute and Cara had signed a release from liability that precluded her from suing for her injury.

The Florida Court of Appeals reversed the decision of the trial court. The effective date of the Florida Equine Activity Statute was after the injury and the statute did not apply to this injury. As to the release from liability, the Court of Appeals said that a minor, such as Cara, cannot be held to a release so that does not prevent a lawsuit. 

Dilallo v. Riding Safely, Inc.

Meyer v. Naperville Manner

Illinois Appellate Court
262 Ill.App.3d 141, 199 Ill.Dec. 572, 634 N.E.2d 411
May 17, 1994

Summary of Opinion

Alicia was injured when the horse she was riding bolted and began to gallop while in a practice arena. She sued the stables for her damages. Alicia's mother had signed a release from liability which purported to cover Alicia. Both the trial court and the Court of Appeals held that the release was binding only on the mother's claim, not also on Alicia's claim.

Both the trial court and Court of Appeals said that the Illinois Animal Control Act did not apply in this situation, so Alicia was left with an ordinary negligence claim. The Court of Appeals sent the case back to the trial court for further proceedings.

Meyer v. Naperville Manner

Bothell v. Two Point Acres

Arizona Court of Appeals
192 Ariz. 313, 965 P.2d 47
February 26, 1998

Summary of Opinion

Plaintiff’s 10 year old girl, Keely, was taking riding lessons after school. Her parent signed a release from liability form in order for her to participate in the riding program. Although Keely ordinarily rode a horse named Satin on the day of the injury she rode another horse because Satin was lame. After the ride, she obtained permission to take Satin from a corral for grazing. She caught Satin in a corral in the company of an unbroken horse. As she was leaving the corral with Satin’s lead rope around her hand, the other horse interfered causing the lead rope to tighten and severely injure Keely.

The trial court granted summary judgment for the stables on the ground the right to sue had been released when the parent signed the release from liability form and on the ground that the Arizona Equine Activity Statute precluded suit.

The Court of Appeals disagreed with those decisions. As to the release from liability form, the Court interpreted it so that a jury might or might not find that it covered only mounted accidents and not ground injuries. Therefore, summary judgment without trial could not be based on the release from liability form alone.

As to the Equine Activity Statute, the court said that statute did not apply to this accident because Keely had not yet taken control of the horse at the time of the accident and the statute dealt only with injuries when the person had taken control of the horse. Therefore, the Court of Appeals sent the case back to the trial court for a trial to determine whether the stables was liable for this injury.

http://asci.uvm.edu/equine/law/cases/laws/bothell.htm

Carendi v. Silver Horseshoe Stables

Connecticut Superior Court
1998 WL 563532
August 14, 1998

Summary of Opinion

The plaintiff, Jan Carendi, was a riding student at the defendant’s stables. While getting his assigned mount from its stall, he was kicked in the face by the horse. He sued, claiming the stables was negligent and that its negligence caused his injury.

The stables defended with a release signed by the plaintiff in which he agreed to release the stables from liability for any injuries. However, plaintiff claimed he understood the release to apply only to injuries resulting from his failure to follow stable rules and did not include the stable’s negligence. The language of the release lent some support to the plaintiff’s interpretation. The release did not specifically release the stables from liability because of its negligence. 

Carendi v. Silver Horseshoe Stables

Cooper v. Aspen Skiing Company
Colorado Supreme Court
48 P.3d 1229
June 24, 2002
Summary of Opinion

Plaintiff Cooper, a minor child, was injured in a ski accident. He sued the ski company and his coach, but the trial court granted summary judgment based on a release his mother signed. In addition, the release provided that the mother would indemnify the ski company for any recovery by her son.

In this opinion, the Colorado Supreme Court disagrees with the decision of the trial court. It says that as a matter of public policy a parent cannot waive the claim of a minor child and the child cannot effectively waive his own claim. In addition, the indemnification provision is invalid because it creates a conflict of interest between parent and child in violation of Colorado public policy to protect minor children.

Berlangieri v. Running Elk Corporation
New Mexico Supreme Court
76 P.3d 1098
August 28, 2003
Summary of Opinion

Berlangieri was injured while riding a horse on defendant’s resort property. The trial court granted the defendant’s motion for summary judgment based on the release from liability that plaintiff had signed. On appeal, the Court of Appeals held that releases in recreational settings are all void as a matter of public policy.

In this opinion, the New Mexico Supreme Court rejects the broad position of the Court of Appeals but holds that under the particular facts of this case the release is invalid.

Berlangieri v

Reardon v. Windswept Farm, LLC

Supreme Court of Connecticut

905 A. 2d 1156

Oct. 3, 2006

Summary of the Case

Plaintiff was thrown when horse bucked during a riding lesson at defendant’s farm. The lower court granted the defendant’s motion (2005 WL 896018) for summary judgment saying the release barred recovery. This court exercised it power to transfer the case from the appellate court and reverses saying that a release for prospective liability in this instance was against public policy as all of the experience was on the side of the party benefiting from the release. Horseback riding is among the recreational activities in which public policy may void a release. 

Reardon v. Windswept Farm, LLC

HOJNOWSKI v. VANS SKATE PARK

New Jersey Superior Court, Appellate Division

868 A.2d 1087

Decided March 10, 2005

Summary of Opinion

This court says that the lack of a statute that authorizes a parent to sign a release for a minor causes the release to be void and that such releases render meaningless the usual protections afforded minors.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I doubt OP, being a 13 yr old, is going to trouble with reading through those cases. She's doing what she wants to do and none of us are going to tell her any different. 
Her parents must be a bit.. inexperienced.. to be allowing this and all we can do is hope that it doesn't end up with an injured child and this kid's family losing their home in a lawsuit.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Generally speaking a court would expect that a 13 year old child teaching other children would be under supervision of a suitably experienced adult - I don't think that a waiver would hold any water at all if someone decided to sue for medical costs or worse.
Without full insurance cover you're at a very high risk of losing more money than you can afford - and that has nothing to do with how good you are or how good your horses are because accidents can and do happen all the time
Most Courts would take a recognised certificated standardized min age for teaching when making a decision on liability and......
The US Pony Club test that gives its members a qualification to teach others to the standard they're at gives 16 as the minimum age
The Certified Horsemanship Association gives 16 for someone in an assistant capacity and 18 as the min age to teach unsupervised in their certification
Certifications


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Sidebar: I will say that I did read the case summaries, and the OP should definitely consider doing the same. They are interesting. 

It's also a bit concerning. What would keep barns from being sued?? Even legitimate lesson barns with certified trainers were included in those cases, with waivers signed. Everybody who rides, occasionally falls. What would keep these barns from being sued if/when their riders take a tumble?


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Nothing can prevent you from being sued. Having a good insurance policy is your safest bet. Along with up to date first aid training, proper training, safe equipment and strict safety policies. Following all these minimalizes the risk and covers your behind if heaven forbid something does happen. A lot of insurance policies will have guidelines you need to follow to keep your policy valid. Such as no jumping without a certified coach, under 18 must wear a helmet etc...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

For the OP:

Let's suppose your horse feels something odd near one foot and kicks out a little. Unfortunately, that small shift in position and kick connects with a little boy's knee. The knee is shattered. The doctors rebuilt it somewhat but the boy will limp for the rest of his life. 

Most of us figure that is "bad luck while around horses". It could happen to me if I go ride this afternoon.

However, the medical bill to fix the knee runs $325,000. The boy's parents have insurance, which pays. The insurance company has then suffered a loss: They are out $325,000.

How can they reduce that loss? By suing your parents. Your parents say they meant no harm and are sure you did your best. The insurance company will not care. They want some of their $325,000 back.

You parents dig into THEIR insurance policy, and find it does not cover anything involving a business in their home. Since you are being paid to give lessons, your acts are not covered.

Your parents hire a lawyer. The lawyer will charge around $300-600 per HOUR to prepare their defense. Some of the things the lawyer may look at include did you meet industry standards of care? How qualified are you to teach? Does your parent's property meet the standards used by stables & barns in your area? Has your horse ever kicked before? Was he wearing shoes? What documentation do you have showing you taught the child to avoid certain areas? What are your lessons plans? Was the boy really old enough for lessons - I know a pro who will not give lessons until someone is 9. How much supervision did your parents provide? How involved were they in monitoring your lessons? After all, YOUR PARENTS will be sued, not you.

They will search the Internet (after asking you if you have ever posted anything) and find this thread. They will then know you received advice saying what you were doing was dangerous or exposed your parents to liability.

My guess is they would try to settle out of court. If the insurance company refuses, then going to court will be expensive and put your parents at risk for spending even more PLUS their legal costs, which could run $50,000 on up to a few hundred thousand. If there is an appeal, it starts over and costs are higher per hour.

That is why you need insurance, and why you need to pay attention to industry standards. Industry standards are the commonly accepted practices that businesses use to protect their clients. If you don't meet industry standards, you have more liability than if you do.

In Arizona, IIRC, the jury decides how much responsibility you and your actions have, anything from 0% to 100%. If they found you were 40% liable for a $325,000 cost, you would pay $130,000 plus your legal costs. Other states have different systems. Other states have different laws, too. That is why a prudent person consults a lawyer about how the laws in their state affect what they do.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

To the best of my knowledge, the barn where I board requires a million dollar insurance policy for anyone giving lessons. 

(This doesn't mean that it costs $1,000,000 for the insurance, but just that there's coverage up to that amount.)


----------

